# Deliver Me



## StriperAddict (Aug 19, 2012)

The lyrics of the Matt Maher song don't match up in some places, so I included them...

*Every Little Prison (deliver Me)* :
   From wanting to be loved
From wanting to be praised by all
From needing to be first
From finding all my worth in this world
From wanting to be seen
From constant worrying about myself

Deliver me
From validating words that only seem to serve a heart that's proud
And all my self esteem, dressed up in vanity and doubt
From wondering if I am relevant and liked, so God

Deliver me, deliver me
Show me what it all looks like
Scribbled on the pages of a human life
Riddled through the ages until we see the light
Breaking all the cages wide open
Every little prison

From fear of letting go
From fear of the unknown ahead
From being overlooked
And so misunderstood again
From fear of being judged
From rumors of a love that fails

Deliver me, deliver me
Show me what it all looks like
Scribbled on the pages of a human life
Riddled through the ages until we see the light
Breaking all the cages wide open
Every little prison

Let every man be more than I
Closer to the truth when I'm set aside
Mostly of no use, but when I fall I fly
Breaking all the cages wide open
All these little prisons
Show me what it all looks like
Scribbled on the pages of a human life
Riddled through the ages until we see the light
Breaking all the cages wide open
Every little prison 

=====

The song speaks to me of some of the belief "systems" we can still carry around that get in the way of the true Life within us.
Guess it's more of a prayer than inspiring, so I put it here and not in the song thread.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Aug 21, 2012)

I like it I also agree with you


----------

